# Warenbewirtschaftung Eingang, Ausgang, Bestand



## mavo (5. März 2004)

Hallo, ich bin dabei eine kleine Lagerdatenbank zu basteln. Nun bin ich noch Anfänger was Access betrifft und habe deshalb einige Fragen.

Ich habe bis jetzt eine Artikeldatenbank, welche unter anderem die Spalten "Eingang Ausgang und Bestand" enthält.

1. Wie mache ich es, das wenn ich über ein Formular einen sog. Wareneingang mache, die eingegangene Menge automatisch zur bestehenden Zahl im Feld "Eingang" dazu addiert wird.

2. Wie mache ich es, dass ich im Feld "Bestand" die jeweillige Summe erhalte, welche sich aus den Feldern "Eingang" und "Ausgang" ergibt.

3. Wenn ich via Formular einen Warenausgang mache, sollen sich die ausgehenden Artikel auch in einer zweiten Datenbank zu der dazugehörigen Vertragsnummer (welche beim Warenausgang eingegeben wird)  gesellen,  nachdem sich der Bestand in der Artikeldatenbank aktualisiert hat.

Ich wäre sehr sehr Dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Leider lassen sich in Access nicht eifach Formeln einfügen, wie bei Excel, was bedeutend einfacher war


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2004)

Moin!

Zuallerst mal solltest du dein ganzes Konzept mal wieder überdenken.
Wenn du bei Warenbestandsveränderungen direkt die Lagermenge passend änderst gehen dir doch seeeehr viele Informationen verlören. Die ganze Historie, die Menge der letzten Entnahme ... etc.

Entwirf deshalh die Tabellen zugänge und abgänge
diese sollten die spalten
zu/ab_id, artikel_id, zu/ab_datum, menge, vorgangsnr,  ggf. noch den Preis ...
um spätere Lagerbewertung möglich zu machen ...
bzw. solltest du noch überlegen wie du dein Lager Pflegen willst...
FIFO, LIFO, HIFO, LOFO ... das ist essentiell wichtig für die Struktur der Daten.

1) Erledigst du am besten mit UPDATE Abfragen die du aus dem Formular auslöst
2)Siehe tabellen ergänzung ... danach einfach Summe zugänge - Summe abgänge bzw. eine zu den Bestandsbewertungsverfahren passende  Methode zur Erfassung des Mengen und Wertmäßigenlagerbestands.
3)Siehe Vorschag ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## mavo (6. März 2004)

*vielen Dank*

Werde mir Deine Tipps zu Herzen nehmen, und mich bei Gelegenheit daran setzen.


----------

